# Why are Terv's such nervebags?



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I know I can't generalize all terv's as having terrible nervs, but the more of them I train, the more I dislike the breed.

Is it just me seeing this stuff or what?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

And yes, I know there are some awesome ones out there, like Virus in France.....


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what happens when you concentrate on breeding "fluffy" coats instead of nerves and temperament


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why do they have such a greater chance of having epilepsy ?


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Show Breeders 

They are the bane of any dog breed. 

I will give you an example of a piss poor breeder of Malinois. Look at the description of the Malinois from this website.

http://www.broadcreekkennel.com/index2.htm

"*As puppies, Malinois are shy and may hide behind people or other dogs when confronted with new people, pets or situations. This is acceptable behavior in a young dog.* As they become older they develop the protective instincts of a herding dog. An adult Malinois remains aloof from visitors, neither approaching nor intimidating. While not aggressive, when they are threatened or their territory is invaded, adult dogs will hold their intruders at bay."

These dogs sound like POS. A good Mal pup is going through anything and everything. There is a reason they call them maligators. The dogs above sound like the only thing they are good for is fertilizer.

The bad thing is that people will buy these crappers and breed them. This is what happened to the Terv. They are the pretty dog of the Belgium Shepherd group and so the foo foo people got a hold of them.

One more quote from the breeder's website:
"Your Malinois will be your best friend for life. He will want to be with you, to work for you, to make you proud. To raise the puppy to be the best companion possible, you will need to become his friend, his mentor, his teacher. *We agree with the dog trainer who said "There are no bad dogs, only bad handlers". If a dog isn't doing what it should, the handler hasn't made himself understood.* We are here to help you if you should encounter difficult or puzzling situations. Don't hesitate to call us. We want you and your puppy to have a lifetime love affair. - The owners of Broadcreek Kennel of PA"


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> That's what happens when you concentrate on breeding "fluffy" coats instead of nerves and temperament


SHAME! You know Fluffy is a real deal killa!!!
Good point, do you think that the longer the coat the less likely it will work? If you look at white German Shepherds, I haven't seen any that were real workers. Some say that white Border Collies can't work b/c the sheep don't respect the dog. I owned one and the sheep found their feet to the other side of the pasture!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

You just need to meet the right Tervs. The ones from Malinois  BB has some great littermates, who also happen to be fluffies. But his grandfather was also a fluffy, with a reputation in the RATP as one heck of a working dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jack why would a well bred puppy hide from anything? I understand what you're saying as I have seen this in poorly bred BCs. The pups acted like bugs in a dark kitchen, when the lights came on they ran for cover!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> Show Breeders
> 
> They are the bane of any dog breed.
> 
> ...


And the sad part about that is that they have the #1 SHOW Malinois' in the country ](*,):roll:

Like show line/working line GSD's they should be a seperate breed all together :-#


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kadi, I'm with you. We have one in our club that is good and from Mali parents. He would make one hell of a PSD. He has it all.


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Just like Kadi said - the good Tervs are the working Terv's and the show lines just went to [email protected]@@ because the only thing people breeding them cared about is their coat.

There are good Tervs in Europe.

I have a fantastic Terv from Sprite Belgians. Denise Fenzi of Sprite is the only Terv breeder in the USA that I am familiar with that is breeding Terv's for their working ability. At our club we have three Terv's from her kennel. Sprite's Farrah, SCH3/IPO3 is mine, Sprite's Fresca, SCH3 is her litter mate and Sprites Diva SCH3 is also at our club. Several of other Terv's from Denise's breeding have titled and done relatively well. They are solid stable dogs.

I have met many of the Terv's from Denise's breedings and all the dogs have been good solid, stable dogs that are unlike the average show Terv you see today.

Here is Farrah's pedigree. A number of well known Malinois in there including Atos, Elgos, Stoned, Umalat van Duvetorre (full sister to Turcodos as that breeding was repeated three times I believe).


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Like I said, there is a some good ones, but such a huge lack of good ones....

Look at a Virus in France, killer dog.

Or Bomber, Vince's Nelles last FR dog, that thing was one of the hardest dogs I'v seen in my life.

All I'm saying is, I see a huge jump from the Mali's to the Tervs.

Just really hate to see it, because I have seen a few nice ones, so I know it's possible. 

It seems the ration of good ones to shit#ers is very low.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> And the sad part about that is that they have the #1 SHOW Malinois' in the country ](*,):roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Like show line/working line GSD's they should be a seperate breed all together :-#


Now, how many people are going to come to this kennel looking for a Malinois, most especially, the show breeding folks. The animals rescues can then get the nerve bags that nobody wants. 

When I read the description of the puppies, I could not believe anybody would sell a pup like this.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive only seen and trained with 2 and they were both keepers.


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Like I said, there is a some good ones, but such a huge lack of good ones....
> 
> Look at a Virus in France, killer dog.
> 
> ...


No argument here. If you don't breed for it (working ability) then you breed against it. Unfortunately the Tervs are pretty and the show folks like the coat. So goes the working ability and with that overall temperament of the breed. 

I don't mean to knock anyone who does agility, obedience or tracking with their dogs. If you are working your dog in those disciplines and you and your dog are having fun, then all the power to you. When it i comes to breeding however, the protection phase shows weaknesses in the dog like no other. If you breed generation after generation of well conforming dog, regardless of the number of agility titles without breeding back to strong dogs who have their nerve tested in a protection sport of some sort, you breed against temperament of the working breeds.


----------



## Kerry Nieves (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Roberts said:


> Show Breeders
> 
> They are the bane of any dog breed.
> 
> ...


I am into AKC conformation but I think so differently from most of the breeder I talk to. I agree that a lot of show breeders have messed up a lot of breeds ! Some times I just can not believe what some have done to certain breeds. 

I see stuff like what you posted on breeders websites all the time ... I even see shy dogs in the conformation ring !!! A lot of AKC judges will not with hold ribbons when they are ALLOWED to.... 
Usually when I see these shy dogs im like WTF when they get a blue ribbon ... ( I don't care if its the only dog there ) I Would not give a ribbon at all. 

A lot or breeders make up poor excuses for their dogs shitty temps and pon them off as great temperaments [-(

My friend had to deal with a breeder that was breeding shitty tempered Standard poodles and blamed my friend for it saying she was to harsh and abusive to the dog. ( which I know she was not ) She just gave her some bad tempered puppy, he was scared of everything and even bit my friend out of fear , But ooooo NO this can't be right because the dog came from top bloodlines PSHHHHH :roll: only BYB dogs have bad temperaments and great show lines have the best temps LOL ( I guess that is how the breeder thinks) I swear a lot of show people I have seen over the years are loco


----------

